# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Please welcome bipolar bear to our social media staff :)

## Total Eclipse

Please welcome Bipolar Bear as part of the staff :-) She is a very good friend of mine; kind-hearted and always wanting to raise awareness (with a lot of passion!) with good causes. She has a very charming sense of humor and whit.. I'm sure you guys will love her as much as I do!! 

 As you know Anxiety Space has twitter, facebook, and several other awareness type pages on social media accounts. I've had a few people pm me asking who was the one posting on the accounts. Right now; Jerry, Aella,  Bipolar Bear and Panda (she hasn't been active) has had media access to the accounts. 

Tho she'll mainly be helping with the media aspects and moderation off the site but is also going to be helping with projects gradually on the site as she get's comfortable. 

 :Rose:

----------


## Koalafan

That's awesome!!!  ::D:   :Hug:

----------


## bipolar bear

:superbear: 

*blush*

thank you *blush*

----------


## SmileyFace

Jellos!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Welcome to the AxS team, bipolar bear!

----------


## bipolar bear

:Thank you:

----------


## Sagan

Welcome! A friend of Kay, is a friend of mine.  ::):  Welcome to a wonderful, caring and thoughtful community

----------


## bipolar bear

thank you all so much  ::):

----------


## Paragon

Is it a mouse? No it's a bear  ::o:   ::):

----------


## Monowheat

:Celebrate:

----------


## Otherside

Welcome  ::):

----------


## Harpuia

Congrats bear!

----------


## Chantellabella

A little late to the party...........Congratulations!  ::):

----------

